# Evolution 2.0

## andix

Evolution 2.0.0 und 2.0.1 sind schon seit geraumer Zeit in der Portage und sind als "M~" maskiert, siehe hier. Jetzt hab ich bei Heise gelesen, dass SuSE evolution 2 schon in das kommende SuSE 9.1 integrieren will. 

Ist Evolution 2 wirklich unstabil, oder ist das ein fehler in der Portage? Kann ich es benutzen?

Um die 2.0.1er zu installieren muss ich folgendes in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen:

```
## Fuer Evolution 2.0

mail-client/evolution ~x86

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server ~x86

net-libs/libsoup ~x86

gnome-extra/gal ~x86 

gnome-extra/libgtkhtml

##
```

in die /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
## fuer Evolution 2.0

mail-client/evolution

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

net-libs/libsoup

gnome-extra/gal

gnome-extra/libgtkhtml

##

```

----------

## aias

bei mir will er noch so nen evolution server installieren.

ist der unbedingt nötig für den 2er?

----------

## ank666

Hallo,

also mit den o.g. Portage Einstellungen möchte er folgende Pakete installieren.

```
ikarus root # emerge -pv evolution

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.5  -doc  322 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-1.0.17  +crypt -doc +zlib  1,203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.0  -debug -debug -doc -ipv6 +ssl  394 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.0.1  -debug -debug -doc -ldap  4,816 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gal-2.2.2  -debug -debug -doc  1,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.2.2  -debug -debug  1,303 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-client/evolution-2.0.1  +crypt -debug -debug -debug -debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -mozilla -nntp -pda +spell +ssl  14,873 kB
```

Werde Evolution 2 mal testen...  :Wink: 

----------

## aias

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.0.1

genau den meinte ich. wär nett, wennste nen kleinen erfahrungsbericht mal kurz posten würdest.

thnx

----------

## andix

Auf den ersten Blick schaut es recht schön aus, gepflegt, stabil.

Bis auf ein kleines (riesiges) Problem: IMAP funktioniert nicht. Er baut nichteinmal eine Verbindung zum Server auf (hab extra mit ethereal geschaut). Kein einziges Paket. Nichteinmal nach dem Passwort fragt er mich. 

Ich Probiere jetzt version 2.0.0 (vorher 2.0.1).  :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by andix on Wed Oct 06, 2004 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ank666

 *andix wrote:*   

> Problem: IMAP funktioniert nicht.

 

Hmm, das hätte ich ein bisschen früher wissen sollen...

----------

## andix

Hast du es scho fertig? Gehts bei dir? Laut Novell ist es scho stabil und für IMAP super geeignet.

----------

## andix

Erfreuliche Nachricht: Der Bug lässt sich leicht fixen. Einfach folgendes an die /etc/services anhängen:

```
imap            143/tcp

imap            143/udp
```

Gefunden in diesm Thread

----------

## ank666

 *andix wrote:*   

> Hast du es scho fertig?

 

Nee, ist trotz distcc, leider noch nicht fertig.

Vielen Dank schon mal für den Fix!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AFisch

Hy

Also ich hab vorhin die 2.0.1 gemerged und es funzt mit den Einträgen in /etc/services

Naja, sagen kann ich soweit noch nix.

Gruß AFisch

----------

## øxygen

ah, interesant. Ich hab die installation schon bereut, aber jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei.

----------

## Anarcho

Läuft soweit gut, nur bekomme ich immer noch nicht das deutsche Wörterbuch für die Rechtschreibprüfung hin.

Hat da einer nen Tipp? Ich habe aspell-de schon drauf, und aspell config gibt auch de_DE als language an. Nur in evolution sehe ich nur 3 mal englisch.

----------

## Inte

Evolution 2.0 soll ja NNTP (News) unterstützen. Hat das jemand von Euch schon mal ausprobiert? Ein Screenshot wäre Klasse  :Wink: 

----------

## andix

Ist NNTP so etwas ähnliches wie RSS? Davon habe ich nichts bemerkt. Evolution 2 hat IMHO keine großen Neuerungen. Es schaut aber recht gepflegt aus und läuft stabil.

----------

## sirro

 *andix wrote:*   

> Ist NNTP so etwas ähnliches wie RSS? Davon habe ich nichts bemerkt.

 

Nope. Wuerde ich so nicht sagen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_News_Transfer_Protocol

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Really_Simple_Syndication

----------

## Macrobiotus

@ anarcho

Bei mir gibt es 3 englische und 3 deutsche "Sprachen" zur Auswahl

aspell config sagt bei mir :

```
# lang descrip: language code

# lang default: <language-tag>

# lang current: de_DE

# language-tag descrip: deprecated, use lang instead

# language-tag default: !lang

# language-tag current: de_DE

# local-data-dir descrip: location of local language data files

# local-data-dir default: <actual-dict-dir>

# local-data-dir current: /usr/lib/aspell/
```

----------

## Anarcho

Hm,

das sieht bei mir genauso aus. Trotzdem habe ich nur die 3 englischen drinne.

Hast du ne datei /etc/aspell.conf

oder ~/.aspell.conf

Ich nämlich nicht.

Sonst irgendeine einstellung vorgenommen?

Wäre für alle hinweise dankbar.

----------

## andix

@inte:

Ich glaube nicht, dass Evolution 2 NNTP kann. Finde davon nix im Menü und auch nix in der Hilfe.

----------

## zielscheibe

@ Inte

Angezeigt wird die Nutzung von NNTP schon, allerdings kann keine Abfrage erfolgen (timeout). Nutze sonst aber keine Newsserver, kann deshalb nicht sagen, ob der von mir Gewählte überhaupt noch online ist!

Hier der Screen!

http://img72.exs.cx/img72/6311/Screenshot37.jpg

----------

## andix

jetzt weiß ich warum es bei mir nicht geht  :Embarassed: : 

```
[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/evolution-2.0.1  +crypt -debug -debug -debug -debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos +ldap -mozilla -nntp -pda +spell +ssl  0 kB 
```

man sollte Evolution schon mit nntp kompilieren, wenn man NNTP verwenden will  :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

So, habe die Lösung für mein Problem gefunden!

Es lag an der Datei ~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml

Diese sollte so aussehen (sah aber anders aus...)

```
Anarcho maz $ cat ~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml 

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<gconf>

        <entry name="language" mtime="1097179910" type="string">

                <stringvalue>de-DE</stringvalue>

        </entry>

        <entry name="known_languages" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="38">

        </entry>

        <entry name="mtime" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="1097179904">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language0" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="8">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language1" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="10">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language2" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="12">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language3" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="16">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language4" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="18">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language5" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="20">

        </entry>

        <entry name="languages" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="6">

        </entry>

</gconf>

```

Nun hab ich endlich auch die deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung! Nicht das ich sie brauchen würde...*G*

----------

## Inte

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> @ Inte
> 
> Angezeigt wird die Nutzung von NNTP schon, allerdings kann keine Abfrage erfolgen (timeout). Nutze sonst aber keine Newsserver, kann deshalb nicht sagen, ob der von mir Gewählte überhaupt noch online ist!
> 
> Hier der Screen!

 Vielen Dank für den Link. Mir ging es eigentlich um die Integration der News parallel zu den Mails. Das ist auf Deinem Screenshot ja relativ gut zu sehen.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen, aber die Gentoo Foren sind immer noch das Beste, was mir je widerfahren ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hm,
> 
> das sieht bei mir genauso aus. Trotzdem habe ich nur die 3 englischen drinne.
> 
> Hast du ne datei /etc/aspell.conf
> ...

 

also ich hab aspell-de inst

leider steht bei Editoreinstellung nur 3 eng. Wöterbücher zurauswahl.

hab die datei oben nicht  :Sad:  keine aspell.conf das leider auch nicht  ~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml

----------

## Tim Schumacher

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Evolution 2.0 soll ja NNTP (News) unterstützen. Hat das jemand von Euch schon mal ausprobiert? Ein Screenshot wäre Klasse 

 

Hab ma einen gemacht:

http://we-are-teh-b.org/~tim/misc/evo_nntp.jpg

greetings

Tim, der lieber bei KMail + slrn bleibt

----------

## Anarcho

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Hm,
> 
> das sieht bei mir genauso aus. Trotzdem habe ich nur die 3 englischen drinne.
> 
> Hast du ne datei /etc/aspell.conf
> ...

 

Dann leg diese Datei doch einfach mal an und guck was passiert!

(~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml mit oben von mir geposteten Inhalt)

----------

## JaSoN-X

Also ich hab eben:

root@tux jason # nano -w ~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml

eingegeben.

Dann dort das reinkopiert was oben steht.

Leider kommt dann wenn ich speicher will die meldung:

[ Error writing /root/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden ]

----------

## Anarcho

Das wird dann wohl daran liegen, das die Unterverzeichnisse nicht existieren. 

Die solltest du mal prüfen und gegebenfalls anlegen.

Danach mach mal ein 

```
touch ~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml
```

und dann mit editor öffnen.

----------

## JaSoN-X

musste die Ordner aber erstellen die waren net da

hmm hab ich gemacht leider steht in den Editoreinstellung nix neues  :Sad: 

```
root@tux Spell # touch ~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml

root@tux Spell # cat ~/.gconf/GNOME/Spell/%gconf.xml

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<gconf>

        <entry name="language" mtime="1097179910" type="string">

                <stringvalue>de-DE</stringvalue>

        </entry>

        <entry name="known_languages" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="38">

        </entry>

        <entry name="mtime" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="1097179904">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language0" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="8">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language1" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="10">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language2" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="12">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language3" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="16">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language4" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="18">

        </entry>

        <entry name="language5" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="20">

        </entry>

        <entry name="languages" mtime="1097179904" type="int" value="6">

        </entry>

</gconf>
```

Ich hab aber das gefunden.

```
root@tux Spell # cd /usr/lib/aspell/

root@tux aspell # ls

american.alias            de_CH.multi     deutsch.alias          en_GB-w-accents.multi  en_US-w-accents.multi

american-w-accents.alias  de_CH-only.rws  en_CA.multi            english.alias          german.alias

british.alias             de_DE.multi     en_CA-only.rws         en.multi               swiss.alias

british-w-accents.alias   de_DE-only.rws  en_CA-w-accents.multi  en-only.rws

canadian.alias            de.multi        en_GB.multi            en_US.multi

canadian-w-accents.alias  de-only.rws     en_GB-only.rws         en_US-only.rws

```

Kann man damit was anfangen ??

Danke

----------

## Anarcho

Sag mal arbeistest du die ganze Zeit als Root?

Oder nur die Sache hier? Dann kann das ja auch nicht funktionieren. 

Du musst das schon als dein "normaler" User machen und ich hoffe doch sehr das du nicht root als deinen normalen User hast!!!!!!

Dann dürftest du die Datei auch finden.....

----------

## JaSoN-X

Jetzt gehts Big Thx Sorry wusste net das ich das als user machen sollte.

Hab ja die deutsche rechtschreibung Instaliert da war ich ja schon root, also hab ich die datei auch als root erstellt, das wegen hat er nix gefunden.

Aber jetzt gehts war als user drine und geht Wunderbar

DANKE

----------

## Anarcho

Super!

Das kannst du dir merken: Wenn in ner Pfadangabe ein "~" vorkommt (welches für dein Home-Dir steht) dann solltest du das immer als User machen, wenn es sich um Programme handelt die du als User ausführen willst. Sonst kommst du halt ins falsche Verzeichnis.

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Super!
> 
> Das kannst du dir merken: Wenn in ner Pfadangabe ein "~" vorkommt (welches für dein Home-Dir steht) dann solltest du das immer als User machen, wenn es sich um Programme handelt die du als User ausführen willst. Sonst kommst du halt ins falsche Verzeichnis.

 

Thx Sorry hab erst seit 2 wochen Gentoo drauf. Das wegen bin ich noch net so FIT , das wegen auch immer diese dummen fragen!

----------

## reptile

bzw. was anarcho sagen wollte: "~" steht für das home-verzeichnis des aktuell arbeitenden users, wenn du also via su root geworden bist, steht "~" für /root, wenn du als user hanswurst eingeloggt bist, steht "~" für /home/hanswurst.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

die 2.0 läuft soweit, super, emerge es zwar gerade neu da ich das nntp useflag vergessen hatte aber, wo ist eigentlich der Support für RSS geblieben ?

bzw. die Übersichtsseite (also Anzahl neuer Mails, Aufgaben, Wetter, RSS etc.) ?

und weiß jemand wie ich dem Teil sage wo sich der Spam und Trash Ordner auf meinem IMAP Server befinden ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## hopfe

Hallo hab mir jetzt auch Evolution 2.0.1 nach der Anleitung ohne größere Probleme installiert.  

Habe aber ein etwas größeres Problem, und zwar wird bei mir der Kalender nicht angezeigt. In keiner der Ansichten, ich kann zwar Termine anlegen aber die Kalenderansicht gibt es scheinbar nicht.

[add]

Habe Evolution jetzt mal aus einer shell heraus gestartet, dort hab ich folgenden Fehler bekommen. 

```
 

(evolution:9914): evolution-shell-WARNING **: Cannot activate 'OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Calendar_Component:2.0': g_module_open of `/usr/lib/evolution/2.0/components/libevolution-calendar.so' failed with `/usr/lib/evolution/2.0/components/libevolution-calendar.so: undefined symbol: e_destination_new'
```

----------

## hopfe

So hab eine "Lösung" gefunden  :Smile: 

Nach der Installation von "Ximian-Connector-2.0.1" war die Kalenderansicht auch wieder da.

----------

## stagger

Weiß irgendjemand, wie man wissen soll, dass Deutsch die Nummer 8 hat? Können die keine Standard-Ländercodes verwenden?! Mann, mann, mann...

Übrigens ist es, finde ich, viel angenehmer, die Dinge in gconf einzustellen anstatt in irgendwelchen Dateien rumzufummeln. Ich mein, dazu gibts das Programm ja...

----------

## klemi

 *Quote:*   

> Weiß irgendjemand, wie man wissen soll, dass Deutsch die Nummer 8 hat? Können die keine Standard-Ländercodes verwenden?! Mann, mann, mann...
> 
> Übrigens ist es, finde ich, viel angenehmer, die Dinge in gconf einzustellen anstatt in irgendwelchen Dateien rumzufummeln. Ich mein, dazu gibts das Programm ja...

 

Damit kann man doch nichts anfangen. Wofür benötigt man den Ländercode,

wo kann man diesen einstellen,

wofür ist der da?

Wäre dankbar übere ein paar klare Worte!

----------

## stagger

ISO-Ländercode ala de_DE für deutsches Deutsch.

Und den braucht man, wenn man in gconf bzw. in den entsprechenden Dateien neue Sprachen für die Rechtschreibprüfung hinzufügen will.

----------

